# Rising Gas Prices - Life Changing?



## Mike at Capra Vista

Even e-car owners know that the price of gas has been going up in the US and Canada.
Average for US is now $5.00/gal ($3.25 - 6 months ago, $3.00 - 12 months ago, $2.10 - 18 months ago).

Prices in Canada are always higher.
Here on Vancouver Island we have the highest gas prices. Currently we pay 2.20 to 2.30 CAD $/litre. That is 6.60 to 6.90 USD $/gallon.

My question is: Have rising gas prices influenced you life? Are you changing plans for travel (long and/or short trips) because of fuel prices or are you basically continuing as before, just doing more griping about the prices? What changes have you made?

Personally, I have made no changes. We only do the bare minimum of travel - shopping for us and the animals is pretty much all the travel we do.. There is no room to cut down our gasoline use. But we do whine about the ever increasing prices and look for the best deals when we have to get gas.


----------



## friesian49

Thankfully I work from home now and got all my traveling out when I was younger and in the Air Force! I tend to do one weekly errand run and that's about it. And thankfully I have a car and truck, which I only use the truck for truck stuff and the car for everything else. It's at least $5 here in western PA and I haven't noticed much of a drop in people's driving. I live near two state parks and there's no shortage of people hauling boats and kayaks to the parks. 

I'm still looking for a bigger property, waiting on the housing market to cool down. I've noticed some slow down, prices are at asking or slightly under. Something has to give soon, right?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

friesian49 said:


> Something has to give soon, right?


I think that. A lot of people think that. But when I ponder it deeper I see no reason for "something to give". It may just be wishful thinking. We hope some natural (or supernatural) force will realign things. That may not be the case. Things can continue to decline.

I hear Gates is buying up farmland to the point that he is the biggest private land owner. Are other mega rich doing the same? For what reason? Obviously for money/power, but why not buy businesses, or office buildings?


----------



## friesian49

Yeah, I've seen reports on the news about companies paying cash for houses and then renting them out. I talked to my realtor and he thought it was slowing down and might see more of a decrease in the fall. I like my place now, there's no rush to buy - I'm not getting into a bidding war and paying crazy above asking or forgoing the home inspection. Or buying a crappy place that needs a lot of work and then I have to worry about finding materials in stock and someone to do the work! My parents are getting older - they are lucky I love them - or I'd be moving across the border to Ohio - trying to stay within 1 hour of them, but just adding a half hour has a ton of great properties for great prices! Meh.


----------



## ksalvagno

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I hear Gates is buying up farmland to the point that he is the biggest private land owner. Are other mega rich doing the same? For what reason? Obviously for money/power, but why not buy businesses, or office buildings?


Buying up all the farmland controls what the general population will eat.


----------



## Jessica84

Yep he has fully admitted that is his plan. I don’t know about that guy.
I have a diesel truck so definitely feeling it and really wishing my last truck didn’t burn up. I was getting 25 mpg with it, and this is 15. Doesn’t seem like a much of a difference but boy is it! 
No super huge changes on how much I drive because I only go out when I need to. If I don’t need the truck I will take the little car but that doesn’t happen often because also any shopping I do I try to mass buy so I won’t have to come back sooner. But I normally do that anyways because I detest dealing with other shoppers and people in general lol 
It’s the price increase of everything in general that is linked to the high fuel prices though that has me changing a lot of things. I wanted some more of those feeders that are plastic with metal legs, like bunk feeders. Those have gone up almost $100. So I found water troughs that were on sale and bought that instead. I had ordered one of those multiple goat stands for the kids and their show goats. Just got a call that freight will be over $600, the stand it’s self is $700 so the kids can just tie their goats to the fence. We don’t need to be classy for that much money lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Life is tough right now, that is for sure.


----------



## daisymay

as of today diesel is over $6 and regular is $5.55, there doesn't seem to be a reason to stop increasing. Its frustrating as everything is starting to go up because of the fuel. 
My job is 25 miles away so i try to go to the store on my way home. I never go anywhere else as i cant afford it and only go out to get a pizza twice a year.
I wanted to go to the local goat show which is 65ish miles away, but its just too much $ that i dont need to spend. My "extra" money after bills is spent on mostly hay and then animal feed. Its starting to feel ridicules to spend such an amount for no return(other then seeing lovely goats and horses all day when im not working). I am not sure how many more years i can do it. My diet probably needs to get better ,but again i would rather spend the money on my animal feed. So yes the increase of fuel is noticeable to me.but i see many that drive big trucks and trailers all the time.


----------



## Boer Mama

We are going camping next weekend and I’m already thinking about cost to fuel up both my pickup and our camping pickup. We are taking both so my older daughter, son in law, and grandson can park their car at our house and we’ll go up to our spot that’s a bit off the road.
Normally we just take the one pickup, we tent camp and just pull the trailer for hauling fire wood home.
My husband makes comments sometimes about how much it costs to go cut wood… but I remind him how much price has gone up on propane so we definitely want to use our wood stove in the winter. Also- if power goes out, the furnace won’t work anyway. Which is why we put in a stove to begin with. Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I have been trying to mimize trips to town for well over a year, so that hasn't changed much. I was concerned about hay prices, as I didn't know how much the rising fuel costs were going to drive them up. I am getting some round bales this year, instead of all squares, as they are cheaper. I have been able to pick up a couple part time jobs, so I'm not feeling too pinched yet. But sort of ragged, as keeping up with the farm work plus being gone several days a week is not easy. I got more serious about gardening this year, too. I think I really need to streamline some processes here around the farm to make maintenance less of an effort. Seems like we do so many things the hard way. But I am not the only one living here, so I can't just march about changing everything around.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I think I really need to streamline some processes here around the farm to make maintenance less of an effort. Seems like we do so many things the hard way. But I am not the only one living here, so I can't just march about changing everything around.


Hey, whenever you can find a way to work smarter instead of harder, just do it.



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I was concerned about hay prices, as I didn't know how much the rising fuel costs were going to drive them up.


The guy that cuts my little plot of hay has already told me that his rates are going up due to fuel costs. So I have to pay more even for my own hay.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My hay price has almost doubled for round bales. Plus the gas price is so ridiculus its not even funny. Cost to make it hasnt increased that.much...just the greed has. 
Check out air flights. Jet fuel has increased, so the prices of flights.have soared, so no customers, so lets cut flights...🤦‍♀️
I was driving 90 miles 1 way to work. I retired. Prices are ridiculus, and their is no sound reason behind it. Only greed. 
Yes be prepared for the worst.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s getting tough here, we try to do everything we need in town in one trip. I had to buy an airline ticket and 2.5 years ago it was $350 round trip this ticket was $1000. That hurt. Hays gone up $8 a three string bale and I swear they’re smaller and lighter than even 6 months ago. Alfalfa pellets have gone up $6 a 50lb bag! OUCH!


----------



## DDFN

Well I started car pooling to work which basically still costs about the same as before thus craziness. I have always tried to limit outings when possible and I car pool to horse shows with my friend when helping her. If something doesn't give we may have to expand our car pool ring lol. Me and another coworker live 8 minutes apart but have basically an hour drive one way to work. It's the only deaf school in our area so it's not like we can work else where lol. I have always saved heirloom seeds so if things get too crazy fingers crossed. America could feed the whole planet if farmers where allows and able to grow everything we need.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> America could feed the whole planet if farmers where allows and able to grow everything we need.


Here in ID all of the best fertile farming ground is going for new subdivisions. Constantly new ones being built.
I can’t stand driving into Boise/meridian/nampa area anymore. So much traffic these days… 
I constantly get calls/texts asking me if I want to sell my house. I tell them if I wanted to sell, it would be listed for sale. Go look for listed houses instead of bugging people.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> Here in ID all of the best fertile farming ground is going for new subdivisions. Constantly new ones being built.
> I can’t stand driving into Boise/meridian/nampa area anymore. So much traffic these days…
> I constantly get calls/texts asking me if I want to sell my house. I tell them if I wanted to sell, it would be listed for sale. Go look for listed houses instead of bugging people.


I do worry about all the farm lands being sold but around here we still have a lot but mostly okra and corn is grown here. I know several farmers had been paid to not grow thing a on their land which I thought was very odd.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The super rich, like Gates, buying up all the farmland scares me. I remember learning about the God Complex in college and it’s all I can think of now when I hear this stuff. Anyhoo, the gas prices hurt for sure. My husband travels all over for work (in the last few months he’s been to VA, NJ, OH, CO and a few other places I can’t remember). He gets paid mileage but it’s only adjusted periodically and the last adjustment was a while ago and now it’s not covering his fuel. So frustrating. I only leave the house when I need to. But I still have to run the tractor, mowers, generator, and chainsaws and such. We use the tractor nearly every day, so even when we’re staying home, the rising fuel costs are still gouging away at the budget. The prices haven’t changed what we do day to day, just made it a bit more painful to the pocketbook, but it is already derailing future plans we had to visit family and for family to visit here. So that’s a bummer.


----------



## happybleats

Fuel prices sure have effected us in many ways. I have a diesel 350 with 2 tanks. We top off the back tank every time we go to town to keep from having to fill up both tanks off empty! I stay home most days and only go to town normally once a week or every 2 weeks for everything at once! Its crazy.


----------



## DDFN

Well spent another $55 just to get fuel for the tractor. Didn't even fill up the car then either ugh.


----------



## happybleats

And lawn mowers...


----------



## Wcd

toth boer goats said:


> Life is tough right now, that is for sure.


Seriously you must be just as stupid as I am, for failing to realize how we are doing better than ever. I mean just listen to Joe he expanded on Obamas notion that we were just too stupid to realize his brilliance. 

As stated up stream the cat is out of the bag and big plans are out there for controlled government housing and limiting travel. 

For those in the US I am sure the mid terms will be very telling, what remains to be seen is when the take back both the Senate and the House, will they act on there promises or will it be we manage your lives better that the other guys?


----------



## Tanya

Our fuel is R25 a litre and going up. It works out to about $1.65 a litre


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Our fuel is R25 a litre and going up. It works out to about $1.65 a litre


Wow so that's about $6.27 a gallon for US peeps.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tanya said:


> Our fuel is R25 a litre and going up. It works out to about $1.65 a litre


That's $2.02 CAD/litre. We pay about 10% to15% more here on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

In times like this. IM THRILLED TO.BE STUPID! im thankful I live in the country and can raise alot of food for my family including grandkids. My son lives in the country also. Between the idiot & his gov. Im afraid for alot of people. Im storing up all I can. Growing all I can. Praying for all of you, guidance and hope.🛐


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Gas station in California was selling gas at $0.69 per gal. For premium! Of course it was an error. The price went up to the "correct" $6.99/gal a few hours later.


----------



## happybleats

We were told it's estimated that eggs will be $10 a dozen by mid summer!! I'm not sure if that is accurate but that is plain crazy. People do need to start taking more interest in providing their own food. Most Any person can have a chicken or two for eggs. And if your area doesn't allow it..find a friend who can and help pay and care for some chickens or ducks for eggs. Plant a garden, even if it's in pots on a patio, raise rabbits for meat, their cheap, easy to process and breed well to keep plenty if meat in the freezer. Learn to can, or in the least freeze..spend your money to support local fruit and veggies stands instead of Walmart.
I almost sold my milkers when I was sick. I'm glad I rested them and stuck it out. We now have fresh milk for drinking cooking, cheese, cream and making butter. I'm slowly building a pantry that can get us through lean times BUT I won't panic. I won't live scared. I will plan and prepare because that is smart. I'm a horrible gardener!! It's a hard learning curve with the plants I've killed 🙄 and money spent on the garden. But I will keep on keeping on. Cause the more I do Here, the less and less I get from our grocery store but yet spend more and more. I'm with Moer Boers..I rather stay home and be stupid. Not keep my head in the sand..but just not get hung up on the play for play antics of what's going on up the Hill.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

“Inflation outside of energy and food, what the economists call core inflation, moderated the last two months,” 
Said by a high ranking U.S. government official who I will not name in this nonpolitical post.

Well that is great news! But ... but wait ... isn't buying energy and food somewhat significant in normal people's lives? I guess it is good that the rising cost of Gucci Handbags has "moderated" but what good is that, if ordinary people can't afford the gas to get to the Gucci store to take advantage of the "moderaded" price increase?


----------



## Tanya

We pay R19.99 for 6 eggs here. Not sure what it is in dollars. For bread the cheapest is R15.99 a loaf. Milk is R21.00 for 2 litres. Inflation is crazy


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I can everything I can grow or buy in bulk including meat. It helps me keep ahead of things. What got me concerned is People having forgotten basic skills and they’re not being passed down. My daughter knows how to can, pickle, jelly and smoke things to preserve them but those are lost arts. I’m going to teach my daughter in law this summer, now she has a house where she can garden. We got a couple of pullets for the grandkids for Easter so hopefully they’ll get eggs fairly soon. This generation is so used to everything just being there, ready for purchase that it’s hard to get them interested. It justmakes me sad for them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

GoofyGoat said:


> I can everything I can grow or buy in bulk including meat. It helps me keep ahead of things. What got me concerned is People having forgotten basic skills and they’re not being passed down. My daughter knows how to can, pickle, jelly and smoke things to preserve them but those are lost arts. I’m going to teach my daughter in law this summer, now she has a house where she can garden. We got a couple of pullets for the grandkids for Easter so hopefully they’ll get eggs fairly soon. This generation is so used to everything just being there, ready for purchase that it’s hard to get them interested. It justmakes me sad for them.


They truly are lost arts. I was never taught. I am in my forties now and trying to teach myself. Having a hands on mentor would be so much better. I feel so far behind the curve. My kids never learned. Maybe when I’m in my eighties, I’ll actually know what I’m doing (but likely won’t remember what I was doing, lol).


----------



## happybleats

I'm in my fifties and just canned my first round of beans!! Fermented a jar of cabbage and carrots, and learning more about herbs and tinctures...It really is a lost art. You are right..we come from a spoiled generation that there is a store on every corner. Grab your adult kids. Your grandkids. Learn together.


----------



## luvmyherd

If you notice, this is world wide so no one government is to blame.
I am so happy our son moved home and we got our goats and chickens and turkeys. (Though feed is also becoming a problem.)
But at least we now have milk, eggs and poultry at the very least. I have a pressure canner so nothing from the garden will be wasted. We will be planting fast growing/large squash for winter feed as well.
As to gas; if we had not just inherited a bit of money this year; we would probably still be home. We came up here in the car instead of the motor home.
Michigan will be really expensive but we have to go. The RV is a must for that.🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑


----------



## Tanya

@GoofyGoat I agree, I grew up on a chicken farm but at 5 I was transformed into a city child. I wish my parents had taught me the basics. But I have made sure my girls can do it all too. It is the only way we are heading. elf relianc.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I would never rely on an elf. They are quite untrustworthy.


----------



## Tanya

SELF shees... my keyboard just doesn't cooperate well on a monday!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That typo and response gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Calistar

I have chickens for eggs. Quail for meat and eggs. Pigs for meat. Goats for milk and cheese. A small garden in the front yard and a stockpile of more seeds than I'll ever be able to plant. My workplace is less than 15 minutes from home so the commute is not significant and my car gets decent gas mileage, which is fortunate because the cheapest gas in town currently is $5.89. The truck's gas mileage is a different story but fortunately I don't have to drive that often. But the gas prices are absolutely life changing because they are driving the already exorbitant price of hay and feed through the roof. Last month I spent close to $800 for 27 crappy bales of hay that did not even last me a full month. The cost of chicken feed goes up every time I go to the feed store. I wanted to raise turkeys this year but didn't solely because of feed costs. So even though I have these animals to provide for me, I'm having to downsize rather than increase production because otherwise I cannot afford to feed them. I can barely afford it as it is. If hay prices keep going up (and they will,) I don't know what I'll do. I wanted to make some long-overdue improvements to the infrastructure of the farm this year, but the gas prices driving up the cost of materials and freight have once again put that out of reach.
So yes, the gas prices have absolutely been life changing. Not because it means I don't get to go on that cross-country vacation (I raise dairy goats- I know I'm in good company here when I say I don't even remember what a vacation is!) but because I don't know how much longer I can sustain my very way of life. It's a sad and scary day when Americans can't even afford to raise their own food.


----------



## Lilgoatgal

I've seen a lot of folks around us selling their livestock and either getting out of goats completely or drastically reducing herds. Makes me wonder if prices will tank at auction this year since so many are offloading their goats. Supply & demand?? A lot is due to hay/feed shortages & price hikes, but the increasing gas is a secondary cause of these things. I'm also seeing producers raise their prices on animals to offset rising costs allover. We're considering that ourselves.
Personally, we are driving a company car (that covers our gas) a whole lot more. We also have a teen learning to drive so we can't cut down much, but we make her training drives count and have a destination we already needed to visit rather than just driving around town for practice.
Some of our friends are changing jobs due to gas prices, to find shorter commutes. It's affecting those who are living month-to-month already in serious ways here.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well America was on top of all this destructive economy, well we all know what happened to that. Yes we are watching large ranches dump any unnecessary livestock,to get what they can for the remaining animals. It will be a rough 3 years,hopefully we grow a higher I.Q., and become honest. That way we can have an actual leader improve the economy.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Perhaps start with leaders less than 1000 years old. Though we have one in his "prime" and his priorities seem to be globe trotting and photo bombing.


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## AmyM505

Luckily, I am retired and my husband is disabled so we don't travel. Most everything we need is within a few miles of us. the farthest distance is our doctors about 30 miles away. It used to take $20 dollars to fill my car, and about $55 to fill the diesel truck. Now it costs $40 to fill my car and I have no idea what it costs to fill the truck because we rarely use it. We are fortunate that our grocery store sells gas and we get fuel points when we buy groceries so that can save us quite a bit for fuel.
My biggest problem now is the cost of everything else. Just getting started with goats and pigs, the cost of fencing and lumber is outrageous. Part of me says forget it for now, but the alternative is not being able to afford meat and milk. So, I just need to bite te bullet and just do it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

AmyM505 said:


> cost of fencing and lumber is outrageous.


Just looked at lumber prices. Looks like prices are crashing again. Don't know when that will affect local retail pricing. Keep an eye on your local outlets.


----------



## AmyM505

Thank you Mike. I will be watching closely. 🙂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

"WASHINGTON, June 15 (Reuters) - U.S. retail sales unexpectedly fell in May as motor vehicle purchases declined amid rampant shortages, and record high gasoline prices pulled spending away from other goods. "

That was in May, back when gas prices were only atrocious, averaging $4.439(USD) per gallon.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

AmyM505 said:


> Thank you Mike. I will be watching closely. 🙂


I have a couple of projects on hold waiting for a better price for lumber. I cannot make myself pay $10 CAD for an 8ft 2x4.


----------



## AmyM505

I was just searching Lowe's website and I am excited. A 2x4x8 is $5.48 (USD) for Hemlock Fir. However, much of the other types of lumber is unavailable. Plywood is still out of sight.


----------



## Jessica84

Sadly when things sky rocket that bad they don’t tend to drastically ever come back down……for consumers. I don’t think we will ever see those low lumber prices again. And I know in California we are flooding the market with lumber with the burned trees we have. Last I heard they have told the loggers to stop bringing anything in until they can move what they have. And yet prices are still sky high. And here in California we pay a lumber tax on top of the high price. My dad has a old mill, we tried to fix it up. I can’t remember what part we needed but of course it’s a part that they don’t make any more


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Jessica84 said:


> I can’t remember what part we needed but of course it’s a part that they don’t make any more


Will this help?


----------



## alwaystj9

Please post a pic of you & dad using the cross-cut!


----------



## happybleats

My husband is a car transporter for a local dealership. For a while he was going to other states to pick up used cars because things here were so lean. Now even that is lean pickings I guess. He has had a few more days off we aren't used to...means I can get some work out if him here lol.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## luvmyherd

Tanya said:


> View attachment 231699


That is hysterical! Sad, but hysterical nevertheless.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

☝Yes a new medical condition...Pump Pain. 
It will tear the stuffing right out of your wallet!


----------



## luvmyherd

Yep! Went to get gas yesterday. Handed the hubby $60. Did some fast math in my head and gave him another 20. Still didn't fill it.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> View attachment 231699


I was singing this until I filled up the other day hahaha my hubby didn't even know my gas tank was that big on my car hahaha. Well ok he knew but didn't realize I let it get so low.


----------



## Tanya

Our gas tanks are HUGE according to our wallets these days.


----------



## Tanya

My 35 litre tank used to take R500 to fill. Now its R1000. Ugh


----------



## NigerianNewbie

$75.00 will almost fill up the tank from the halfway mark.


----------



## PurpleCArTires

To save gas, I left part of my yard grow wild. I bought a scythe and cut it by hand and then baled it by hand. My goats love it and I saved money on gas by not cutting with my tractor at least 4 times I had cut the rest of my yard. I also stopped cutting part of my side field too, but I am not planning on baleing that. I also scored a work from home job, since my old job was 70 miles away one way. 
My husband is very calculated on how far we travel for car parts or whatever, and takes the gas prices into consideration. We only have large vehicles (diesel trucks and my full size Yukon) so going anywhere takes a bit of gas. 
It sucks because a year ago, fuel prices never crossed my mind, but now we have to consider it before going to visit our family or even go to the store 😒


----------



## DDFN

Sorry Tanya I wish the cost would come down. Maybe goat powered carts or going horse back in near future.


----------



## DDFN

PurpleCArTires said:


> To save gas, I left part of my yard grow wild. I bought a scythe and cut it by hand and then baled it by hand. My goats love it and I saved money on gas by not cutting with my tractor at least 4 times I had cut the rest of my yard. I also stopped cutting part of my side field too, but I am not planning on baleing that. I also scored a work from home job, since my old job was 70 miles away one way.
> My husband is very calculated on how far we travel for car parts or whatever, and takes the gas prices into consideration. We only have large vehicles (diesel trucks and my full size Yukon) so going anywhere takes a bit of gas.
> It sucks because a year ago, fuel prices never crossed my mind, but now we have to consider it before going to visit our family or even go to the store 😒


We had one year many years ago that it was so hard to find hay. When I visited my husband's grandparents I had a butcher knife and cut the tall grass down near the river banks and took it home to the goats. They loved it but wasn't ideal. Glad the hand cutting is working for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Tanya

I am seriiusly considering building a wagon and getting two donkeys. It is cheaper to feed working animals than owning a car at the moment. I drive a fuel efficient duahatsu and even that is not even helping.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> I am seriiusly considering building a wagon and getting two donkeys. It is cheaper to feed working animals than owning a car at the moment. I drive a fuel efficient duahatsu and even that is not even helping.


Donkey power it is!


----------



## DDFN




----------



## GoofyGoat

Yesterday, I put $65.00 in my suburban and it only hit the half way full mark…the sad part is I was at a quarter tank when I started filling. It would have been $150 easily if I filled it. Luckily I only use it once a week to pick up feed and such. This really stinks.


----------



## Boers4ever

We took a quick trip to Galveston a few weeks ago and drove the RV. Galveston is about 5 hours from us and of course we had to fill up. $350! My dad made sure to fill up again before we got home so it will still have gas in it for next time.


----------



## Jessica84

I decided I’ll go ahead and keep paying the high price for diesel even with the less then stellar fuel mileage. I had my two mirrors up, which gives me a blind spot and I didn’t see this poor little car when I was pulling out and slammed into her. All it did was leave some black on my bumper and scuff my two hitch up a little and the little car didn’t take it so well. Gosh I can’t even imagine how bad it would have been if it was at high speed. So I’ll pick safe and expensive


----------



## PurpleCArTires

GoofyGoat said:


> Yesterday, I put $65.00 in my suburban and it only hit the half way full mark…the sad part is I was at a quarter tank when I started filling. It would have been $150 easily if I filled it. Luckily I only use it once a week to pick up feed and such. This really stinks.


Same here. I put $125 in my Yukon and it was 3/4 full. The gas station actually cuts you off at $125 😕


----------



## PurpleCArTires

DDFN said:


> We had one year many years ago that it was so hard to find hay. When I visited my husband's grandparents I had a butcher knife and cut the tall grass down near the river banks and took it home to the goats. They loved it but wasn't ideal. Glad the hand cutting is working for you. Hang in there.


Yeah, we couldnt find hay close by this past January. I had to buy the 2 LARGE bales (like 500lbs each) so they would be delivered. The goats ate through 1, but the other has gone to waste since we couldnt store it properly. Its now bedding and "mulch" around my flowers


----------



## Boer Mama

I got hit by a drunk when I was in a little car… went to a jeep and now a full size pickup. Definitely helps me feel safer even if they have a higher rollover rate.


----------



## Boer Mama

PurpleCArTires said:


> Same here. I put $125 in my Yukon and it was 3/4 full. The gas station actually cuts you off at $125 😕


My husband said something about his fuel getting cut off prior to getting tank filled. I dont remember what at but I think it was only $80 or something. He just had to put his card in again and do another transaction.
I haven’t had mine cut off yet so just be certain stations 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## PurpleCArTires

Boer Mama said:


> My husband said something about his fuel getting cut off prior to getting tank filled. I dont remember what at but I think it was only $80 or something. He just had to put his card in again and do another transaction.
> I haven’t had mine cut off yet so just be certain stations 🤷🏼‍♀️


If I run my card again, the machine says "See Cashier"... Ain't No Body Got Time Fo Dat. So I just leave


----------



## luvmyherd

So much here. But as I have stated many times; I am old! So this has put me in mind of when we were traveling to Texas and were freaked out because gas had hit .......................wait for it........................


45 CENTS a gallon. (Of course, the DH was making $3.75 an hour.)

As to safety; I agree. Our " baby" SUV was totaled by a drunk driver. We bought a small car and I was so terrified we traded it in on a full sized SUV and pay the price for gas. I like big.🚚

We will be taking the RV from CA to Michigan in August. It will HURT!!!! I will pay extra on my credit card before we leave so we don't have collective coronaries when we get the bill.
(At least we will rack up some Disney Rewards for our February trip to Disneyland🥳).


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> I decided I’ll go ahead and keep paying the high price for diesel even with the less then stellar fuel mileage. I had my two mirrors up, which gives me a blind spot and I didn’t see this poor little car when I was pulling out and slammed into her. All it did was leave some black on my bumper and scuff my two hitch up a little and the little car didn’t take it so well. Gosh I can’t even imagine how bad it would have been if it was at high speed. So I’ll pick safe and expensive
> View attachment 231756
> 
> View attachment 231757


Oh no so sorry. But everyone is ok right? That's what matters.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Yesterday, I put $65.00 in my suburban and it only hit the half way full mark…the sad part is I was at a quarter tank when I started filling. It would have been $150 easily if I filled it. Luckily I only use it once a week to pick up feed and such. This really stinks.


Maybe back up to the pump so the SUV won't faint from seeing the prices.


----------



## DDFN

PurpleCArTires said:


> Yeah, we couldnt find hay close by this past January. I had to buy the 2 LARGE bales (like 500lbs each) so they would be delivered. The goats ate through 1, but the other has gone to waste since we couldnt store it properly. Its now bedding and "mulch" around my flowers


So Sorry about the waste. I feel this year will be bad for hay again too. Unfortunately.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Crude oil "crash" today. Down about 10%.

Wonder if that is a sign of things to come or just a blip in an upward trend.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well this is what I call a crash. And its soon to be 100 years...


----------



## Tom Colvin

happybleats said:


> Fuel prices sure have effected us in many ways. I have a diesel 350 with 2 tanks. We top off the back tank every time we go to town to keep from having to fill up both tanks off empty! I stay home most days and only go to town normally once a week or every 2 weeks for everything at once! Its crazy.


we are all in the same boat. Problem is, too much in the same boat will either sink or capsize is. Either way we loose.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## daisymay

luvmyherd said:


> So much here. But as I have stated many times; I am old! So this has put me in mind of when we were traveling to Texas and were freaked out because gas had hit .......................wait for it........................
> 
> 
> 45 CENTS a gallon. (Of course, the DH was making $3.75 an hour.)
> 
> As to safety; I agree. Our " baby" SUV was totaled by a drunk driver. We bought a small car and I was so terrified we traded it in on a full sized SUV and pay the price for gas. I like big.🚚
> 
> We will be taking the RV from CA to Michigan in August. It will HURT!!!! I will pay extra on my credit card before we leave so we don't have collective coronaries when we get the bill.
> (At least we will rack up some Disney Rewards for our February trip to Disneyland🥳).


---- just transport some small livestock--- that might help with the expense


----------



## luvmyherd

You are actually not the 1st person to suggest something along those lines.🤔


----------



## Boer Mama

We got a trailer load of firewood this weekend. While it’s a lot of work, lord knows we can’t afford to burn propane all winter - or want to rely on the supply for it either! 
the kids were happy when the work was done, and we took them to play in the water and have some fun to reward their help 😉


----------



## luvmyherd

That is awesome. I remember years ago loading some free wood. We ran into a friend who seemed totally surprised that our kids were helping.
I was like, "They want to stay warm too."
I think ours got ice cream after.


----------



## Boer Mama

luvmyherd said:


> That is awesome. I remember years ago loading some free wood. We ran into a friend who seemed totally surprised that our kids were helping.
> I was like, "They want to stay warm too."
> I think ours got ice cream after.


They got plenty of treats while camping too… they once said their favorite part of camping is all the junk food 🤣
They don’t normally get much on a regular basis so camping is quite a bit more chips/s’mores/ pop tarts toasted on grate by fire/hot cocoa … all the sugars. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MellonFriend

Anyone have any educated guesses on whether gas prices are going to continue to rise over the course of next year or if they will go down? Asking because I'm going to be getting a buck either soon or next year and I'm wondering if the travel prices would be more favorable if I wait.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

MellonFriend said:


> Anyone have any educated guesses on whether gas prices are going to continue to rise over the course of next year or if they will go down? Asking because I'm going to be getting a buck either soon or next year and I'm wondering if the travel prices would be more favorable if I wait.


My brother says it’s just going to go up even more. Like I told Goatastic43 about buying more books than I can read, I buy them now and have them ready because the prices will go up with inflation  Lol Myself being so hopeful though, I really want to think the prices will go down and everything will be “normal” again.


----------



## toth boer goats

No one really knows, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Price of crude is still going down. May translate to slightly lower gas prices. Long term predictions are just guesses.


----------



## Boer Mama

I think we are probably stuck with them next cpl years. Administration isn’t removing their new regulations for drilling and even if elections go well this fall, they will probably veto any attempts to remove.
I know they are stating they want the greedy companies to do more; but they are the ones who put the regulations there to make it harder.
Maybe in 3 years…


----------



## alwaystj9

The US is still restricted on refining capacity.
Companies cut way back during the 1st year of covid, and production was slowed due to less demand.
A lot of contract workers were let go, lots of projects were delayed or cancelled.
Do you remember the oil price crash that reduced demand in 2020 (covid caused)? When crude prices dropped to negative values?
This is oil companies recovering their losses.
During the crash, at least one big oil company actually borrowed money to not have to reduce stockholder dividends.
Now we have high demand, compounded by the Ukraine war oil supply issues.
So in the US we have oil companies making incredibly high profits, high dividends being paid out to stockholders and ambitious stock buy-back programs.
This gives the oil companies little reason to do anything to reduce prices. THe US Gov't could step in but big oil has big protections & big pockets.
The normal market fluctuations should let prices at least level out but there are some other issues.
Recent interest rate changes causing big losses to lump-sum retirement rates, driving a wave of retirements.
Although the companies are hiring like crazy, it takes at least 1-2 years to train refinery operations personnel to just the basic, assistant operator level.
Major changes in the rest of the world's supply, shipping backlogs (we tanker in a lot of cheap sour crude oil, selling our sweeter, higher quality to other countries)
Right now, drilling doesn't really have anything to do with gasoline supply.
Any big hurricanes this summer will also kick prices higher.
This is not rumor nor innuendo. Guess where I just retired from...
Happy to discuss. This is not political, it is economics.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree @alwaystj9 ...bottom line GREED!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I agree too. I just like truth, not looking for political fights.


----------



## alwaystj9

I, literally, just retired on May 31, 2022, after 31 years in one of the US largest oil refineries.
I was there for the $, not because it's a healthy lifestyle or place to work.
It's not about drill, drill, drill...it's about aging refineries and aging infrastructure being run at its limits.
We have oil, but due to all the Not-In-My-Backyard in the US, there are no new refineries being built.
No one wants the air issues, the water issues, the contaminated soil...the noise...the industrial issues nearby.
Technology is allowing better use of existing resources. Each molecule of crude is split & used in so many ways, we have almost no waste of the oil.
Engineering and material science has been allowing stacking of equipment instead of spreading it out,
Each process line piggybacks on another. It's really pretty amazing.
But with no new refineries, only so much ramping up of production is possible.
Most of what we drill out is sold outside the US to other countries to use in their refineries.
In the 80's & 90's most US refineries were reconfigured to take advantage of the super cheap sour crude from Mexico & South America.
We actually turned the excess sulphur stripped from that crude oil into a marketable product -- no longer a waste stream.


----------



## luvmyherd

If it goes the way it has all my life; the price will finally drop but not to nearly where it was before. But we will be so releaved we will cease to complain.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Well, gas prices have gone down by 10 cents. Currently 4.79 a gallon for regular.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Looking at charts, it seems gas has been coming down (slowly) over the past two weeks. Crude oil prices have been climbing up, from the recent low, for the last week.


----------



## Boer Mama

Our gas is still at $5.21 I think is what I saw yesterday. Have to go back to town today for dental appointments and then all the way to Boise Thursday for orthodontist so I’ll need to fill up. 😑


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We are down about 3 cents to $2.17/l (CAD)


----------



## alwaystj9

I paid $4.21/gal. yesterday.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

You think it is hard on us. Think about the poor rich people who own or charter private business jets. Aviation fuel is also way up. And the charter business jet business is booming. Private ownership is increasing. Apparently it is getting harder to find a good used jet these days. With all the problems at airport and airlines (long wait times, lost luggage, staff/crew shortages, covid restrictions, health concerns, long lines, cancelled flights, etc), the well-to-do are "forced" to do their flying in private jets with high fuel prices. It does not seem right that they should have to shoulder such a burden.










Parking issues at climate summit.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You think it is hard on us. Think about the poor rich people who own or charter private business jets. Aviation fuel is also way up. And the charter business jet business is booming. Private ownership is increasing. Apparently it is getting harder to find a good used jet these days. With all the problems at airport and airlines (long wait times, lost luggage, staff/crew shortages, covid restrictions, health concerns, long lines, cancelled flights, etc), the well-to-do are "forced" to do their flying in private jets with high fuel prices. It does not seem right that they should have to shoulder such a burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parking issues at climate summit.


I actually helped a friend (they have since passed away) build a home made lancair 4 seater airplane in his garage. It was an interesting experience but avgas is always high. Lol poor rich people. Hahaha I got invited to help because I was small enough to fit into the nose gear area to work on it lol.


----------



## Tanya

Our fuel is going up by R3 in July


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

DDFN said:


> I actually helped a friend (they have since passed away) build a home made lancair 4 seater airplane in his garage. It was an interesting experience but avgas is always high. Lol poor rich people. Hahaha I got invited to help because I was small enough to fit into the nose gear area to work on it lol.


That sounds interesting. Did you get to fly it / fly in it?
I briefly owned an ultralight when I was young and less fearful.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That sounds interesting. Did you get to fly it / fly in it?
> I briefly owned an ultralight when I was young and less fearful.


He passed away before I got to fly in it but we did go up in a few Cessna together. He gave me some of my first flight lessons.


----------



## luvmyherd

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You think it is hard on us. Think about the poor rich people who own or charter private business jets.


During an economic downturn my husband's boss (who was a millionaire) explained to him how it was harder on him than us.😖
Apparently, we are used to doing without.
I was like, "You mean he can't afford the insurance on his new Mercedes!!??!! Poor man."


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> During an economic downturn my husband's boss (who was a millionaire) explained to him how it was harder on him than us.😖
> Apparently, we are used to doing without.
> I was like, "You mean he can't afford the insurance on his new Mercedes!!??!! Poor man."


Lol yeah or their new big boats etc. My husband works at a company and they haven't had a raise the whole time he has worked there. Yet they sale and buy a new boat every year. Those big live on ocean boats too! Must be hard. Imagine when schools end up needing to go virtual because teachers can't afford gas to get to work. It may happen this year.


----------



## luvmyherd

This is insane!! We have been in WA a month. Prices dropped a bit the last week. We thought Oregon would be lower than when we drove up.
It was 10 cents more. It had actually been under $5.
We are back in California and it is anywhere from 50 cents to $1 more than when we left.💲💲💲💲💲💲💲
Do not know how we will do Michigan.


----------



## Boer Mama

$5.25 for cheapest grade to fill up today. Chevron and Sinclair were at $5.35.
19.8 gallons $105 😓
That’s filling up with 1/4 tank left.
Diesel, of course, is higher still.


----------



## Calistar

I paid $6.039 last weekend for gas. $100 didn't even quite fill up one of my truck's gas tanks. Today I paid $126 and got 4 bales of hay which I I'm hoping will last me through Monday. It'll be a stretch. Things are tough for sure.


----------



## Boer Mama

Calistar said:


> I paid $6.039 last weekend for gas. $100 didn't even quite fill up one of my truck's gas tanks. Today I paid $126 and got 4 bales of hay which I I'm hoping will last me through Monday. It'll be a stretch. Things are tough for sure.


4 bales for $126!?! 😰
Please tell me these aren’t the 2 strand bales… gotta be large ones, right?


----------



## Boer Mama

I drive fairly fast but I’ve been trying to coast to the freeway exits (if there’s nobody behind me) or down the hill on my driveway or the hill going into town at the other end of my road… I’ve actually improved my GPA from about 14.4 to 15.7 by being mindful of my up coming stops and such. And it’s easier on my brakes- so I won’t have to replace them as soon either. Lol


----------



## Calistar

Boer Mama said:


> 4 bales for $126!?! 😰
> Please tell me these aren’t the 2 strand bales… gotta be large ones, right?


They're probably 80 or so lbs each.

It's funny because people are joking about having to ride horses since gas prices are so high- wait til they find out they can't afford to do that either! 😝


----------



## Boer Mama

Calistar said:


> They're probably 80 or so lbs each.
> 
> It's funny because people are joking about having to ride horses since gas prices are so high- wait til they find out they can't afford to do that either! 😝


A few years ago when gas was high, as was hay, I remember that farmers were having issues with hay bales being stolen out of their fields. That’s probably going to be happening again… I’d definitely want to bake larger bales that couldn’t be thrown into the back of a pickup easily. Good luck being able to lay in what you need to last thru the season! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## DDFN

Calistar said:


> They're probably 80 or so lbs each.
> 
> It's funny because people are joking about having to ride horses since gas prices are so high- wait til they find out they can't afford to do that either! 😝


Alot of the farms near us are selling out. So many quality horses for sale too. If I had a bigger place and more hay storage I would be picking up some cheap good horses right now.


----------



## happybleats

We found a non gmo all stock feed for $10 less then a bag of oats. The all stick is 40 pound bag while oats are 59 but pound to pound the non gmo was still way cheaper. So we made the decision to switch. Our hay went up . We were paying $75 for a huge square bale that last a month or so. We just paid $100. Round bales are often cheaper but we only feed those to the cows in lean months but i beleive they too are 100. Told hubs we better stock up for winter!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It seems that the pain you feel when you fill your gas tank is all in your head.

Analysts "found that current fuel expenditures amount to 3.5% of total consumer spending, compared with an average of 3.6% in monthly data going back three decades". So, you are actually saving money! Now don't you feel better about the price of gas and the economy?




https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/energy/the-surge-in-gas-prices-isnt-as-painful-as-it-looks/2022/07/01/176c563e-f92d-11ec-81db-ac07a394a86b_story.html


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It seems that the pain you feel when you fill your gas tank is all in your head.
> 
> Analysts "found that current fuel expenditures amount to 3.5% of total consumer spending, compared with an average of 3.6% in monthly data going back three decades". So, you are actually saving money! Now don't you feel better about the price of gas and the economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/energy/the-surge-in-gas-prices-isnt-as-painful-as-it-looks/2022/07/01/176c563e-f92d-11ec-81db-ac07a394a86b_story.html


Lol it still is a pain in the wallet, head, chest and soon to be feet right lol.


----------



## Jessica84

That author is more then welcome to come spend a month here where I live and see if it’s still all in our heads. Even with trying to get as much bang for my buck by making a whole day out of multiple stops when I go to town I assure that person I am spending WAY more then I ever have in fuel per month. But I guess is that live in the sticks are few and far between so we don’t matter. Or maybe they figure we can just switch to electric cars, which is a nice thought just I’m in California and we can’t keep the power on as it is. We haven’t even hit high fire danger yet and I’ve lost power 3 times


----------



## DDFN

Can't remember if I shared this before but a friend sent this to me recently. Cake would be cheaper because I know we can't afford teslas. Right?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Yes, there have been several politicians essentially saying just buy an electric car and don't worry about gas prices.

_Take Sen. Debbie Stabenow of Michigan. After she bought a new electric vehicle (EV) — which costs close to $60,000 on average — she bragged that on a recent trip to Washington she “went by every single gas station and it didn’t matter how high (the price of gas) was.” Secretary of Transportation Pete Buttigieg, back when gasoline was about $3.40 per gallon (just last November, incredibly) said, families that buy an electric vehicle “will never have to worry about gas prices again.” _



https://www.bradfordera.com/opinion/elites-on-evs-let-them-eat-cake/article_2a4e361f-56d2-508d-ab66-5a79ce0b3c4c.html


----------



## DDFN

They also haven't thought about the electric needs of the homes when they ask home owners to reduce the energy use during times of high needs. Etc hot summers, cold winters when needing higher ac/heat demands. What will people do when they cant charge the cars or when the batteries go bad and can't afford new batteries. 

I know right?!?!?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hmmm and how do we REcycle the battery car? How do we Recycle a regular battery? 🤔😮 Do we recycle batteries? Where do they go? Hmmmmm?


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hmmm and how do we REcycle the battery car? How do we Recycle a regular battery? 🤔😮 Do we recycle batteries? Where do they go? Hmmmmm?


They do recycle and refurbish regular batteries for cars but the electric cars use many more batteries ( it laughs at our duallys for only have 2 big batteries right lol) and they are a bit different. My husband is an engineer and back in his graduate school studies specialized in the biofuels. He has always said the materials and processes used to make the electric car batteries is actually more toxic than the current options. It's a sad situation.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Three weeks of falling gas prices. Practically free now.


----------



## Tanya

Today 28litres of fuel cost me R935.00 fuel went up yesterday again... AAAARRRGGGHHH


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Can't remember if I shared this before but a friend sent this to me recently. Cake would be cheaper because I know we can't afford teslas. Right?
> View attachment 232966


Aw come on. Its not so bad.


----------



## Boer Mama

unfortunately, not in ID _sigh_
and these are averages… still $5.35 regular and $6.05 diesel at my closest town 😓


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> unfortunately, not in ID _sigh_


What do you mean? Your average gas price is down 0.8 cents over the last week. That is almost a whole cent! You'll be able to afford to go out for steak again.


----------



## luvmyherd

The morning news implying prices are dropping notwithstanding; we are averaging over $6. Yesterday in town the cheapest I saw was $5.79.
And I figure this is somehow related. We were at WM and there seemed to be plenty of fresh vegetables and other groceries on the shelves.
Until we came around one corner and saw refrigerator cases devoid of lunch meats, cheese and eggs. Luckily we did not need any of those items but it was an eerie sight.
PLENTY OF TOILET PAPER THOUGH!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

My parents are heading to get hay today. They filled up the semi last night. It still had 1/4 of a tank left. It was over $1,000!! That will last them to go up and back with a little left over. Right now they are debating on if in the long run it will be cheaper to sell their hay and buy hay closer to home. The only bad thing is where they grow the hay LOTS of people grow hay so it’s cheaper up there then it is down here.


----------



## toth boer goats

😮


----------



## Boer Mama

Man, that adds a lot to the overall cost 😓


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Good(ish) news. Crude oil prices are still dropping since the high one month ago. Down to near $90USD/B from a high over $120. That is about a 25% drop.
Average gas prices have also been coming down for the last month, though not as dramatically, from a high of 5.00USD/Gal to $4.75. That is about a 5% drop.

Interestingly, Houston's gas prices are almost exactly $2 less than San Francisco's over the last year.

Locally, my gas prices are down from a high of $2.22CAD/L to $2.05.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

That’s good


----------



## Boer Mama

I’m all the way down to $5.24. I guess I should be jumping for joy about now 😅


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jessica84

I didn’t realize it picked up my phone call when I took the picture but found this hilarious


----------



## GoofyGoat

That’s too funny! Love it 😁🥰


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jessica84 said:


> View attachment 233729
> 
> I didn’t realize it picked up my phone call when I took the picture but found this hilarious


That's hilarious! 🤣


Gas was $4.16 at our local Walmart yesterday.


----------



## DDFN

Well our local gas has dropped 20 cents at the local station but not at the better stations.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

0


----------



## The Goat

That’s the best tip ever I’m using that!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boer Mama

Waiting in line to fill up… finally below $5.20 in my closest town! Gonna be able to celebrate soon… instead of an arm and a leg, I can keep my other arm. Lol


----------



## The Goat

I’m so happy for you congrats!!!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

But, but .... 79 cent FOUNTAIN FRENZY


----------



## daisymay

well our fuel stayed the same price for a whole week so far!!!!
5.50 for regular and 6.48 for diesel
my hay supplier went up to 30$ a 110 pound bale though . there is local hay for sale though, its really "well done" since we had rain so late in the season, but yippy i got some so i have hay until fall.
my "dog food" guy also went up, $10 more a pk which is a super bummer, my dog eats better then I do, and she is so dang picky..There was a really good sell for a whole chicken at the store. I figured wow .65 cents a pound that would be a great snack. what does my dog do?..... sniffs it then walks away  good thing i could only get one.


----------



## alwaystj9

Gas is $3.89-ish
Purina One dry dog is $52/36 lbs.


----------



## Boer Mama

@The Goat I’m not gonna be able to drive when I’m limbless… even at 1 limb per fill up 😅

@Mike at Capra Vista after $110 to top the tank I couldn’t pay the $3 for everyone to get a frenzy

I had to go to feed store today too. $200 on dog food and cat food. Didn’t even get anything for the other animals…

I need to do some science experiments on mutations so I can grow some more limbs 😅😓😆


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista




----------



## Boer Mama

☝ Exactly 😂


----------



## The Goat




----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @The Goat I’m not gonna be able to drive when I’m limbless… even at 1 limb per fill up 😅
> 
> @Mike at Capra Vista after $110 to top the tank I couldn’t pay the $3 for everyone to get a frenzy
> 
> I had to go to feed store today too. $200 on dog food and cat food. Didn’t even get anything for the other animals…
> 
> I need to do some science experiments on mutations so I can grow some more limbs 😅😓😆


No science experiments needed just move near me. The plants will do the rest.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> No science experiments needed just move near me. The plants will do the rest.


I’m not sure whether to laugh or be sad about that… updated pics


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I’m not sure whether to laugh or be sad about that… updated pics


Both. We have cancer alley down the road a couple of streets over from here. It could be worse but we do what we can. Joking about it helps. We just try to limit our exposure to the higher risk areas. Lost two of my older dogs this year to cancer. Over the years another dog, horse and some cats. We just don't drink the well water. Barn is on the city water ran by hose to the barn to help.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Both. We have cancer alley down the road a couple of streets over from here. It could be worse but we do what we can. Joking about it helps. We just try to limit our exposure to the higher risk areas. Lost two of my older dogs this year to cancer. Over the years another dog, horse and some cats. We just don't drink the well water. Barn is on the city water ran by hose to the barn to help.


I meant to add this pic when I posted this morning but hit submit first on accident. I had to wake up early to ride and couldn’t sleep well last night so was a little foggy 😅
Updated pic in a year or two (joking!) :


----------



## DDFN

How did you know our local school and the school I work at color is purple? Lol that may be me in a few more years. Hope I can keep both my eyes though. Lol


----------



## The Goat

Prayers I hope that won’t be you!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, we have made our reservation for Michigan. And I told my sister we would visit her in Arkansas. So roughly 7000 miles at 10MPG!!!!!🤯
We checked flying just to Michigan but that with a rental car it would still be quite expensive. And as I told my daughter...
"We have an almost new RV parked in our yard, we make monthly payments, we pay registration and insurance. We are going to use it for what we bought it to do. TRAVEL!"
Luckily we have a little set aside. Would rather spend it on something more interesting than gas but this is where we are. Prices do drop outside of California but not enough.


----------



## The Goat

Hope you guys can


----------



## luvmyherd

What a difference!!!!!!
We left California with a full tank and made it into Nevada where it was still pushing towards $6. Utah and Wyoming were still around $5. (Unless you want the low octane crap that we won't use.)
Nebraska and Iowa had as low as $3.75 which gave our budget a break.
Now in Illinois and they are creeping back over $4.50.
The news keeps saying they are dropping nationwide. They also said the major oil companies made record profits last quarter.


----------



## Boer Mama

We are down to $4.95. The low octane craps price. I do usually get that and I’ll add a can of sea foam every now and then 😅
Everyone acts like we should be so grateful that it’s under $5.
When they get it back down under $3 where it had been, I’ll be happy.

for feed, I did end up switching to an all stock blend with 12% protein instead of grains.
It’s made with grain by product. And molasses for palatability… but it was $3 cheaper and 2x as much protein so I figured Why not. I’m only feeding a bit in the evening to encourage them to come in every evening, not really feeding to sustain them.


----------



## luvmyherd

I was surprised that Western Michigan is $4.08. They are often quite high just by virtue of their remote location.
Twice this trip we maxed out our purchase and had to pump two times.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

A gas station in a town about 45 min. from me somehow had gas at $3.79. Most places are $3.99 or still over $4. I was working out there on Friday, so I joined the line of cars waiting to fill up at the pumps.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Gas prices here of Vancouver Island have hit $1.80(CAD/L), down from $2.20 two months ago. Down almost 20%.

We are now driving around just to use up the expensive gas in the tank. Then we can go and buy the cheaper stuff and save


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

In the U.S. some politicians are celebrating this summer's “historic decline” in gas prices; to an average of $3.99 a gallon. (No mention of preceding historic rise)


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Jessica84

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Gas prices here of Vancouver Island have hit $1.80(CAD/L), down from $2.20 two months ago. Down almost 20%.
> 
> We are now driving around just to use up the expensive gas in the tank. Then we can go and buy the cheaper stuff and save


This made me laugh more then it should have lol


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## luvmyherd

Here in Western Michigan it has dropped from $4.08 to $3.86 in the week we have been here. This will help us come in under budget.
I have checked prices at home and they have not changed much.


----------



## Boer Mama

Here in ID I’m down to $4.79 yesterday.
We’re always slower to drop in price than the national average 🙄😒🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

"Electricity prices in Norway are set to reach around $1 per kwh. At these prices it would cost $100 to fully charge a Tesla. In other words it is cheaper to fill up a tank of petrol, even with these crazy petrol prices."

I have no idea about the validity of these comments by a Scandinavian journalist. The trend to exploding electricity prices is certainly seen in many countries.


----------



## daisymay

well Oregon coast down below $5($4.99) for a few weeks but now its back to 5.05  for regular. diesel is $5.60 i believe (which i dont understand, i thought diesel was cheaper to make?)
its so frustrating.


----------



## Boer Mama

I saw a headline this morning saying that the state of CA has asked people to hold off on charging their electric cars… right after they have a law passed about future gas cars.


----------



## daisymay

calistar- what a deal! you can buy more goats now 
my local guy for quality hay is $30 a bale. yup bought cheap hay(pasture grass) instead for now. no one is happy about it but me...7.8 mpg that is not great at all. do you have lots of hills or drive fast? mine at least got 10 mpg not that it moved much


----------



## Calistar

daisymay said:


> calistar- what a deal! you can buy more goats now
> my local guy for quality hay is $30 a bale. yup bought cheap hay(pasture grass) instead for now. no one is happy about it but me...7.8 mpg that is not great at all. do you have lots of hills or drive fast? mine at least got 10 mpg not that it moved much


This guy's quality and supply is kind of inconsistent, but my next option is $33.50 per bale (and more expensive every month) so I'll take $26 and take my chances! Sadly no more goats for a while, even though the price just dropped on one I've had my eye on! I kept some really nice kids this year and I want to have the space to freshen them next fall 😂

I drive like a grandmother and it's not terribly hilly, so I'm blaming the poor MPG on all the hay I've been carting. Usually I get closer to 9 mpg. Still abysmal, but it's a '97 F250 HD so I don't think it was made with fuel economy in mind 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

Too bad you don’t have some hills- then you could at least coast down them 😅
I coast down hills and to stop signs and my pickup is now at 15.8 mpg. It’s an f150 tho, so lighter. And I’m not loaded down with hay. 

I did pick up 700# of feed yesterday tho… it sounds like more when stating it that way 🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Hey, you guys. Just get the new Ford F 150 Lightning all electric pick-up. Then you can drive almost for free.


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Hey, you guys. Just get the new Ford F 150 Lightning all electric pick-up. Then you can drive almost for free.


Except not when people need AC 🤣


----------



## Jessica84

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Hey, you guys. Just get the new Ford F 150 Lightning all electric pick-up. Then you can drive almost for free.


Lol we just got a notice in California to not charge your cars between 4-9pm. I’m still sticking to the diesel


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Boer Mama said:


> Except not when people need AC 🤣


Just roll down the window .....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Jessica84 said:


> Lol we just got a notice in California to not charge your cars between 4-9pm. I’m still sticking to the diesel


So? You have all night to charge the car ....


----------



## Boer Mama

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Just roll down the window .....


I’m pretty sure they mean since houses have high demand for electricity running their AC’s… but I suppose they could open their windows.. not that that would help them cool off at all.
I did get my pickups AC fixed earlier this year. Definitely worth the $145 😅


----------



## moose71

I "only" paid $4.84 a gallon for gas today, which I put in my truck whose mpg on the last tank was 7.8, and drove to my hay guy's place to get hay at $26 a bale on my lunch break. Doesn't sound too bad until you remember what prices were a few months ago! Thank goodness my old hay guy is stocking hay again because his competitor finally got to the point where I just couldn't afford it.
[/QUOTE]
$26 A BALE! i couldnt afford any animals at that price! i complained when it went to $5 here. currently $3.50. gas is $4.11 right now. 2 years ago it was $1.50 a bale and $2.15 a gal. when the mean tweeter was president.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Cali anounced their will be power outages to conserve energy? How are you gonna charge electric cars with no electricity?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

daisymay said:


> i thought diesel was cheaper to make?


Quite possibly, but a retail price is affected by more than the cost to manufacture something. It is mostly controlled by how much there is available and how much people want - supply and demand.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Calistar said:


> The state of California is a backwards state run by people who just don't have a clue.
> We do have nice weather most of the time, even though I complain about it anyway 😜


No, no, no. California is ahead of it's time. A trend setter. What other states and countries aspire to emulate.

Be cautious when malice is more appropriate. I think the people running things know exactly what they are doing. And that, to me, is the truly frightening part.


----------



## alwaystj9

Diesel is taxed more highly than gasoline, $.06 more federal taxes per gallon plus $.01-$.02 more locally. 
Since 2006 we have been moving to more low sulphur diesel production for highway use which adds steps to the refining process and costs more to make.


----------



## toth boer goats

👋👋👋👋👋👋👋

Ok guys, we are going a bit over board with our language and expressions.
Have cleaned up all that.

Some comments prior to the clean up can cause conflict.

Please keep on topic and with less adult like content.

Believe me, I feel the same and am
very frustrated about California.
I do express my feelings off forum in the same way.

However, we try to keep it clean for younger eyes learking. 😊

Hope you understand.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, here in SW Arkansas it is down to $3.36. Gonna be hard facing the prices as we head home.


----------



## moose71

toth boer goats said:


> 👋👋👋👋👋👋👋
> 
> Ok guys, we are going a bit over board with our language and expressions.
> Have cleaned up all that.
> 
> Some comments prior to the clean up can cause conflict.
> 
> Please keep on topic and with less adult like content.
> 
> Believe me, I feel the same and am
> very frustrated about California.
> I do express my feelings off forum in the same way.
> 
> However, we try to keep it clean for younger eyes learking. 😊
> 
> Hope you understand.


i understand completely but that said i also held back alot.  im normally not this tactful but i have to remind myself constantly there's a right and wrong place to discuss these issues. this site isn't one of them. thanks for all that you do!


----------



## Calistar

Sorry Toth, I didn't realize I used a naughty word-- I guess I spend too much time talking to farmers 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Deleted some stuff which may offend people.

We need to keep it more on topic instead of making fun of California. 
We feel bad having to live it. 
Thanks for understanding. 🥴

Hate to close this topic. 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

Sorry, I didn’t mean offense to anyone 😅


----------



## Calistar

Wait was my post that was previously edited by Toth later completely deleted, or did I have another no-no post? I guess I can't keep up! I am from California so I'm afraid that's the only point of view I can give


----------



## toth boer goats

I did decide to delete it.
No worries. 

It is a sore subject to some. 
Was messaged of this concern as well. It did get carried away a bit. 

California has issues, for us who are stuck here, only understand the torment. 😬

Sadly, it always seems, people in California get the blame for all the bad which is happening here. 
That is far from the truth. 
People think, if we live here, we agree to it. Nope we do not. We have been cheated. I can’t go into politics.

So I felt for the sake of sanity, we should just keep it more on topic and not to pick on California, we are hurting. 

Now back to our normal programming.
😂


----------



## daisymay

so.... anyone's fuel going up past the high they had before?
regular is 5.48 as of this morning.,


----------



## alwaystj9

This morning, exxon regular was $2.99, diesel was $4.39


----------



## toth boer goats

Our prices are $6.19 for regular and $5.59 for diesel. It is highly ridiculous.
Was the opposite not long ago. This is the cheapest station in my town. 🤨


----------



## ksalvagno

We went from $3.69 to $3.99 for regular.


----------



## Boer Mama

I never did drop below $4. Filled up my pickup $105 yesterday.
I did go with chevron for a little clean out. Can’t afford to get their gas all the time 😆


----------



## luvmyherd

We've had a major jump in less than a week! Over $6 at a lot of places. We sure timed our trip right. Came in well under budget.


----------



## daisymay

Yup just under $6 today, sad day….


----------



## toth boer goats

😥🤗


----------



## moose71

alwaystj9 said:


> This morning, exxon regular was $2.99, diesel was $4.39


was $3.69 for reg. here. sure miss the $2 from 2 years ago. we burn kero. for heat and its up to 5.40 a gal. lots of folks going to freeze up here this winter!


----------



## Boer Mama

We use propane for heating. The company we were with were up at $5 as well. We found another company who had some used tanks for sale, so we are gonna buy them. Save from the rent cost and we can also have anyone deliver who has the lowest price if we own them outright.
I’m still planning on burning wood as much as possible! 🔥


----------



## moose71

wish we have those options. did buy a wood stove i can throw in the living room and put a stove pipe out a window if it gets real bad. even the price of wood is through the roof unless you own your own land to harvest yourself.


----------

